# Ribs without the 3-2-1 method



## cfarley (Sep 8, 2016)

I have been making ribs with the 3-2-1 method and it has been working just great. I recently purchased a new smoker, Assasin 24. I want to make some ribs without foiling them and wanted to get a few opinions of time and temp.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 8, 2016)

It depends on the temp of your smoker. At 225, spares will take about 6 hours & BB's will take about 5.

I have found the best way to tell when they are done is to check them with a Thermapen.

195 IT is tender & juicy with a little pull.

200-205 IT is FOTB.

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 8, 2016)

It's the only way I cook ribs, no foil. Like Al said time will depend on the pit temp, type of ribs, and how done you like your ribs.


----------



## cfarley (Sep 8, 2016)

Do you all mop or spritz? Also I have never cooked spare ribs, only baby back. I always thought the BB had more meat. What's your preference of one over the other?


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 8, 2016)

cfarley said:


> Do you all mop or spritz? Also I have never cooked spare ribs, only baby back. I always thought the BB had more meat. What's your preference of one over the other?


Many peeps prefer BBs.

I prefer Spares (whole--not St Louis cut) because there's more meat, and much cheaper (around here anyway).

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 8, 2016)

I'll second Bear I go for untrimmed spares. 

I don't moo or spritz. I usually don't sauce unless the kids are having them. If sauced I apply the sauce towards the end. Last 30-45 minutes. 

I typically keep it simple and just use SPOG for the rub. It's the way I like them!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 8, 2016)

We like BB's around here. No foil method.

I mop mine with a combo of BBQ sauce & apple juice every 45 minutes to an hour.

If I foil them I don't mop.

Al


----------



## betaboy (Sep 8, 2016)

I had to look up the Assasin 24 to check it out. Cool looking unit! My advice won't really apply but one thing I noticed with smoking ribs without any foil is if you're like me and use a lot of wood for fuel, you have to be careful and keep that smoke thin. Otherwise, 6 hours later you can end up with a little bit bitter ribs. Happened to me once and hopefully it won't happen again!

Spare ribs for me as well, more meat and cheaper is always better!


----------



## cfarley (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Sep 8, 2016)

Spares--meatier and cheaper.  Trim only the chine bone, no mop, no spritz, no sauce.  Your mileage may vary.


----------



## cfarley (Sep 14, 2016)

On average how many hours are you smoking uncovered?


----------



## krex1010 (Sep 14, 2016)

I hang ribs in my wsm usually, generally I don't cover, I run about 275-300 degrees, takes about 4 hours for Babybacks and maybe 5 for spares.....I don't go on time, they are done when they pass both the bend test and the toothpick test.....on the rare ocassion I wrap, I will use butcher paper not foil, smoke until the color looks good then wrap for about an hour.....I don't spray or mop for the first couple hours, I feel like it washes the rub off if I do it too early.


----------

